# New Cover Art: Blighted Empire by C.L Werner



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Van Hal is much more badass looking than you'd think. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks cool. I am currently reading my first CL Werner book (The Red Duke) and loving it.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Add another one to the pile of stuff I'll be getting!


----------

